# Monitor Audio Releases MASS System



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

Just wanted to make people aware of this great product release. This Sat/Sub system is the best compact system I've heard. After hearing it I was asked how much I thought it would cost. I guessed $3,500-$4,000 I was wrong. Read the press release for the actual cost. 



Monitor Audio's diminutive MASS home cinema system offers sculpted space-efficient design, packed with technology and easy-installation features to make the introduction of high quality home cinema sound into any living space a simpler and more satisfying experience.

There are three main system models: 
a Compact satellite speaker, Center channel 
and Active subwoofer.
MASS 10 and MASS Center

The compact MASS 10 satellite speaker and its centre-channel counterpart have a stylish construction of rigid polymer, enveloped in a black cloth finish and crowned at either end with contrasting solid aluminium end caps. Their eye-catching curved design is ribbed internally and enhanced by variable wall thickness to produce the most inert enclosure for the twin C-CAM® drivers: a newly developed 1" tweeter and 4" bass/midrange.

The 1" high frequency transducer is adapted from a new generation of ultra-compact low-profile designs, conceived to maximise performance in reduced cabinet volumes. It vents through a custom-formed housing and around the outside of a high power Neo magnet system to a rear-loading chamber, reducing resonance to a point way below the crossover frequency.

Adopting innovation first applied to our flagship Platinum speaker range, the 4" bass/mid driver is mounted on a tie-bolt fixed to the back of the cabinet. This configuration has the effect of cross-bracing the structure for added rigidity while avoiding front fixings, which can transfer unwanted resonances to the system. Monitor Audio's award-winning Platinum blueprint is also represented by the HiVe® reflex port, rifled to optimise airflow and reduce turbulence.

MASS 10 and MASS Center Features
4" Bass-Mid-range driver featuring C-CAM cone technology, for better clarity and control.
Specially developed 1" C-CAM tweeter design featuring unique venting and rear loading chamber - low resonance design to provide clean, pure sound.
Damped Polymer moulded cabinet with internal ribbing. Curved shape also helps to eliminate unwanted standing waves.
Single point fixing (1/4" x 20 TPI) for universal wall bracket installation (not provided).
Concealed, discreet cable termination inside end cap using binding post type connection.
Single bolt through driver and bracing system, for increased overall bracing and rigidity.
Single front mounted port featuring HiVe® technology for clean, powerful, punchy bass.
Black cloth finish with contrasting solid aluminium end caps. 
Optional floor-stand with internal (pre-wired) cable management system. 
MASS W200 Active Subwoofer

Underpinning the mid-high frequency refinement of the MASS satellite is a bass engine of equal calibre. The W200 active subwoofer is primed with the precision-crafted ordinance of twin 10" bass drivers and a potent 220W Class D amplifier, but, with some digital magic from Monitor Audio's engineers, is so much more than the sum of its parts. 

The on-board amplifier is controlled by an advanced DSP, custom-tuned in the software to optimise the response characteristics of the drivers for the deep, sustained bass delivery that distinguishes the best home cinema systems. It powers a side-firing 10" long throw C-CAM bass driver equipped with a large, dual-stack magnet system, which produces high electro-mechanical damping to ensure there is no overhang, keeping the bass lines perfectly in time. Complementing the active driver is a 10" Auxiliary Bass Radiator (ABR), the two working in tandem within the W200 to generate the output and scale normally associated with ported designs, but with the fast accurate transient response of a sealed box. By doubling the effective radiating area of the system, the drivers maximise the Sound Pressure Level (SPL) from the W200 for room-filling, foundational low frequencies, which match the performance of the MASS 10 satellites in speed and quality. In addition, the W200s integrated DSP offers tailored bass curves for fine-tuning according to taste. 'Music', 'movie' and 'impact' pre-sets may be selected by way of a switch on the back of the W200's heavy-duty MDF cabinet, which is cloaked in stealthy black cloth grilles on four sides to complement the aesthetics of the MASS 10.

MASS W200 Features
Long throw 10" sub bass driver featuring C-CAM cone technology
10" flat ABR (Auxiliary bass radiator) - Tuned for tight, fast bass punch
220 watt class-D power amplifier
DSP providing accurate filter characteristics
Advanced limiters designed to ensure the W200 never loses control.
3 x pre-set bass mods (Music, Movie, Impact)
12v trigger input - ensures W200 switches on and off with other equipment.
Heavy duty MDF construction
Discreet black cloth finish.

Availability: November 2012

MASS Pricing (MSRP)

MASS 5.1 System: 
$1,299.00

MASS 5.0 (4 sats, 1 center):
$699.00

MASS Subwoofer:
$599.00
Monitor Audio is a wholly British owned and managed loudspeaker designer and manufacturer. Since 1972 it has been at the leading edge of loudspeaker design and technology, perfecting the implementation of metal based drivers. It is renowned for exemplary speaker cabinet construction and finish.

Owner Innovative Theater and Sound


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I do find it interesting that the MASS 10 and MASS Center have no frequency response listed? I would be very surprised if it would not have that lovely "hole" of missing frequencies in the 140 to 300Hz range that plague most systems like this.


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

Specs show 80hz-30khz. I've heard several compact systems from Polk, Infinity, Boston Acoustics, earthquake, KEF, Anthony Gallo, Morell, and many others and these Monitor Audios were just amazing. I was able to listen to all these systems at trade shows, so I was able to listen to many of them at the same time. The MASS system simply blew them out of the water. I've never paid much attention to compact systems because we generally install much larger systems, but this is a game changer to me. Since I joined this forum I've seen people searching out budget conscious systems and this is the best sounding compact system I've heard and the sound quality at his price point is unheard of. Just trying to give some more options.

Owner Innovative Theater and Sound


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not a speaker designer but a 4" driver is not going to produce anything below the 200Hz range at any meaningful levels . It would be great if REW could be used to test this.


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

It's $1,300 what are you expecting. It sounds like you just want to pick things apart. They sound great period. I love how so many people are quick to either recommend something or bash something when they've never seen or heard what's being discussed.

Owner Innovative Theater and Sound


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

trevorv said:


> I love how so many people are quick to either recommend something or bash something when they've never seen or heard what's being discussed


Oh not at all trying to bash them... Just pointing out a flaw in the design of any speakers like this. Quite frankly for $1300 a person can put together a decent 5.1 system with speakers that do go down to at least 80Hz. and a sub that would be just as good.
Im surprised that Monitor audio would venture into this area as they have in the past made reputable products.
Sounds alot like what Mission did about 10 years ago. They do not make the quality product that they made 20 years ago.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

trevorv said:


> It's $1,300 what are you expecting. It sounds like you just want to pick things apart. They sound great period. I love how so many people are quick to either recommend something or bash something when they've never seen or heard what's being discussed.
> 
> Owner Innovative Theater and Sound


Hello,
Tony is one of the most courteous and understanding Members I have ever encountered and backs this up with a stellar knowledge base. While it is great you and your store are impressed with this MA package, how could any of us not be concerned about speakers using 4 inch drivers being rated down to 80hz?
Cheers,
J


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

Tony, thanks for clarifying your intentions. Specs are great but can be very misleading. Even if they can't go down to 80hz efficiently they have many qualities of Monitors premier lines. Monitor stated that they were entering a price point that they have never been in before. Let me clear up why I think they sounded so good. They had a sound stage and openness that I've only heard in more expensive speakers. Even though you may be able to piece together a system for less per specs listening is believing. As small as these are I thought they would be a great solution for people with limited space. Also the complete package is of course timbre matched. I will ask them to send me charts so we can all see where they excel or fall short.

Whole House Vantage Lighting, SONOS music system, Mozaex Blu-ray server 12TB. Theater Cary Audio Cinema 11a, Cary Audio Cinema 11v, Cary Audio Cinema 5, Monitor Audio GX300's, Monitor Audio GX350c, Monitor Audio GXFX, B&G Radia BGX-S12B x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Mozaex Blu-ray player, Furman IT-Reference 15i, Samsung 7000 series plasma, Screen Innovations Back Diamond Screen, JVC Pro projector. Listening Room BG Radia FS-420's, BG Radia BGX-S12A x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Cary Audio SLP98 tube pre-amp, Cary Audio CAD120SMKII power amplifier, Cary Audio Xciter DAC, Furman IT-Reference 15i


----------



## applemnet (Jul 12, 2008)

I have just read the monitor audio mass speaker system review at what hi-fi? This could be a great set-up for alot of us with smaller type rooms. The review was impressive... I love the ''appealing" looks! And the forward sound in center speaker is a plus for me. Monitor Audio has a WINNER with this compact speaker system.


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

Tonydb, I spoke to the engineer at Monitor Audio about the frequency response. What he said was that yes, the speakers are not very efficient at 84db, but that's how they were able to reach 80hz. He said the test results reached 80hz at 84db +/-3db at 84db. Plus with cabinet loading and what he called digital crossover roll off which is hard to understand because its an analog signal (confusing) but they can explain it, is how they can get a 4" driver to produce 80hz. As I dove deeper there are plenty of 4" drivers that can reach 80hz albeit at 92-94db so it's definitely possible. That's why these are only 84db at a price of $1299 with sub. At he show they were hooked up with a NAD receiver. I'm not that familiar with NAD but regardless the sound QUALITY was amazing they may not get close to reaching reference levels but the only system I've seen or heard that could truly get to those levels started at $28,000.

Whole House Vantage Lighting, SONOS music system, Mozaex Blu-ray server 12TB. Theater Cary Audio Cinema 11a, Cary Audio Cinema 11v, Cary Audio Cinema 5, Monitor Audio GX300's, Monitor Audio GX350c, Monitor Audio GXFX, B&G Radia BGX-S12B x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Mozaex Blu-ray player, Furman IT-Reference 15i, Samsung 7000 series plasma, Screen Innovations Back Diamond Screen, JVC Pro projector. Listening Room BG Radia FS-420's, BG Radia BGX-S12A x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Cary Audio SLP98 tube pre-amp, Cary Audio CAD120SMKII power amplifier, Cary Audio Xciter DAC, Furman IT-Reference 15i


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

trevorv said:


> Tonydb, I spoke to the engineer at Monitor Audio about the frequency response. What he said was that yes, the speakers are not very efficient at 84db, but that's how they were able to reach 80hz. He said the test results reached 80hz at 84db +/-3db at 84db. Plus with cabinet loading and what he called digital crossover roll off which is hard to understand because its an analog signal (confusing) but they can explain it, is how they can get a 4" driver to produce 80hz. As I dove deeper there are plenty of 4" drivers that can reach 80hz albeit at 92-94db so it's definitely possible.


All Im going to say is the single 4" driver in those speakers is defying the law of physics. I am sure others on here will have more to say about that as well. The "engineer" you spoke to must know something that many of us dont I guess.:huh:



> I'm not that familiar with NAD but regardless the sound QUALITY was amazing they may not get close to reaching reference levels but the only system I've seen or heard that could truly get to those levels started at $28,000.


Hmmmm, my system most certainly can do reference levels without breaking a sweat and I know a lot of other members here who also can and have spent way way less than $28,000


----------



## trevorv (Oct 8, 2012)

What are you considering reference levels? Most of our rooms are more than 4000 cubic feet and reach over 115db with no distortion!!! I have been in many rooms that claim to be at reference levels, but once you use a SPL meter they fall short or can reach it with sever distortion. Just what I've experienced after being in several (75+) dedicated theaters.

Whole House Vantage Lighting, SONOS music system, Mozaex Blu-ray server 12TB. Theater Cary Audio Cinema 11a, Cary Audio Cinema 11v, Cary Audio Cinema 5, Monitor Audio GX300's, Monitor Audio GX350c, Monitor Audio GXFX, B&G Radia BGX-S12B x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Mozaex Blu-ray player, Furman IT-Reference 15i, Samsung 7000 series plasma, Screen Innovations Back Diamond Screen, JVC Pro projector. Listening Room BG Radia FS-420's, BG Radia BGX-S12A x4, BG Radia BGX-A2 x2, Cary Audio SLP98 tube pre-amp, Cary Audio CAD120SMKII power amplifier, Cary Audio Xciter DAC, Furman IT-Reference 15i


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You are aware that reference is 75db with only peaks of 115db not consistent 115db, and yes my system can do with ease 85db consistent as verified with a good SPL meter.
My room is just over 3800 cubic feet of space.


----------

